

Design Explorations by 37signals - tiffani
http://37signals.com/designexplore

======
diN0bot
the todo-list with dates product grabbed my interest, but i didn't find the
design all that compelling. for scrum-style development i've fallen in love
with pivotal tracker (which was recommended via a project management software
poll on hn--thx guys!!)

i didn't mean for this comment to sidetrack from the design explorations so
much. eit.

here's my review of PT:
[http://proudlyprocrasdonating.wordpress.com/2009/11/07/proje...](http://proudlyprocrasdonating.wordpress.com/2009/11/07/project-
management-and-motivation/)

------
jokull
This is where 37signals shines.

